# Katze isst mit Besteck



## Buterfly (25 Aug. 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ypMl2RFTC9Y

Was man Tieren alles so beibringen kann ​


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

Die kann das wirklich.

Hammer


----------

